

Ask HN: Console games vs. movies. Do they compete for consumer eyeballs? - 0x4139

&quot;Transformers 4 just did $575 million in revenue in the first 12 days from launch without launching in Europe or South America yet. I tend to compare that with the almost over $ 1 billion that COD Ghosts made in their 1st day from launch. Do they compete for the same audience?&quot;
======
tanerbaubec
Yes, they compete for the entertainment budget of households. The links below
might help:

[http://www.thesimpledollar.com/how-the-average-american-
fami...](http://www.thesimpledollar.com/how-the-average-american-family-
spends-their-income-and-how-to-trim-it/)

[http://airlockalpha.com/node/9860/how-americans-spend-
their-...](http://airlockalpha.com/node/9860/how-americans-spend-their-
entertainment-budget.html)

~~~
serialjoy
So if they compete in the entertainment budget of households, who's winning?
Seems to me like Hollywood is losing.

Is that a valid comparison?

------
mirceagoia
I think pretty much yes. They do compete.

